
Ask HN: Advice on Liquid Mercury Disposal - zunzun
I have approximately 1&#x2F;4 cup of liquid mercury in my garage here in Alabama that I prefer was <i>not</i> in my garage. Can anyone give advice on safe and legal disposal?
======
DanBC
[https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/dontmesswithmercury/disposal_info....](https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/dontmesswithmercury/disposal_info.html)

> There are many state and local programs for recycling or disposing items
> that contain mercury. Some states have laws that cover hazardous waste
> disposal. To find out how to get rid of the mercury in your school:

[http://www.adem.state.al.us/default.cnt](http://www.adem.state.al.us/default.cnt)
has this page which says small spills can (WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK) go in the
household trash to the municipal landfill, but recommends household hazardous
collections instead:
[http://adem.alabama.gov/programs/land/landforms/HouseMercury...](http://adem.alabama.gov/programs/land/landforms/HouseMercury.pdf)

------
ColinWright
I would contact my nearest university physics and/or chemistry department and
offer it to them.

------
dcassett
I had this situation in the '90s and called the city, and a fire marshall
picked it up. Now my city has a hazardous waste center that handles all sorts
of things including mercury.

